# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Where is a bull brand plant or warehouse?

## Dolly

Hi there
I am looking for good quality cheese,polony,viennas and sausages, a friend tols me i can get these from bull brand and they are reasonably priced, she insists that bull brand is in germiston but i could not locate it on the net. Is there anyone who knows a warehouse where i can buy these in bulk, thank you

----------


## Blurock

Welcome to the Forum Dolly. Tried Google? :Embarrassment:

----------


## AndyD

Yep, they're top of the results page if you search for Bull Brand. They also have a contact us page with their phone numbers and address. I'm not sure they'll sell to you directly though unless you're moving big volume.

----------

